# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Les tubes de l'été

## Gana

Il parait que vous appréciez de plus en plus cette rubrique, sorte de tribune du portnawak... Alors justement, dans le genre improbable, j'ai cette vidéo qui colle parfaitement. C'est...mmmh difficile à expliquer, je crois que les mots me manquent. Le seul qui me vient c'est patchouli, alors il faudra faire avec.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## FUTOMAKI

ALors la je viens de perdre 4.30min de ma vie pour un truc que j'ai déjà vu en vrai.

Je suis trop deg.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

::mellow:: 
j'allais me mater du porn avant de prendre l'apero mais là j'ai plus du tout envie

----------


## dutilleul

Pourtant, il a un gros cul qui donne envie.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Waip, ça me fait d'ailleurs pensé à une démarche de gorille.

----------


## mrFish

Cela ne peut exister.

----------


## Steack

> Cela ne peut exister.


Cyndie Sanders existe alors...

----------


## Mille-feuilles

J'ai peur  ::mellow::

----------


## red TREGOR

> Cela ne peut exister.


je tient le pari!
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mesmefer

c'est insupportable ce truc, j'ai résisté 45 sec

----------


## afterburner

pfuiii. moi 10 sec, les 1eres note de l'espace de musique d'ambiance m'ont tué

----------


## Shamanix

Heu.... c'est lamentable *_* Il n'y a pas de mots, effectivement ^^

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Pendant un instant, je me suis cru devant Spore en live... :/

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

J'aime beaucoup le silence à la fin  ::):

----------


## Gérard le Canard

regarder en accellerant la scene avec le pointeur m a encore sauve.
ce site n est vraiment plus recommandable

----------


## MightyMarv

> J'aime beaucoup le silence à la fin


Bah c'est bizarre, tu vois des mecs qui applaudissent, mais t'entends rien...
C'est conceptuel disons....ça change des puputes en mini-jupettes non?
Hein? c'est mieux les puputes? bon ok.....

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Ah oui, quand même... ::o:

----------


## Ironbob

Ben moi j'ai trouvé ça sympatoche, malgré le rajout de musique à gerber.

----------


## Lang0chat

Ce Gana est un scandale!

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Brrrrrr.
En dehors de la possible performance technique ce machin me dérange fortement...
Brrrrrr.

----------


## Nemeo

Unable to compute data.

----------


## Kegeruneku

c'est de la danse moderne ?  ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Avec Crazy Frog ils en ont fait un "jeu", je serais pas surpris des séquelles pour cette chose.

Ou comme dit plus haut :Spore la comédie musicale.

----------


## niCko

::huh::  :zomb:

----------


## Darkfire8

Quesqu'on va pas pas inventer pour cacher son gros c** de nos jours... enfin...

Par contre j'aurai pas du regardé la fin ca casse le mythe du bibendum en couleur, espèce rare en disparition  ::(:

----------


## IbZz

Ca fait plaisir de ne pas y avoir été. J'ai quand même tenu 1:27  ::o: 

Dommage parce que ça dégageait un chouette effet psychédélico-Fongicoïdal-de la mortadelle, toutes ces couleurs...

----------


## Voidethyl

Iléoulecucu ?
Aléoulatètète ?

----------


## Hargn

> j'allais me mater du porn avant de prendre l'apero mais là j'ai plus du tout envie


Tu as eu au moins la musique à défaut des images.

----------


## Gorn Nova

sympa les effets, le seul truc dommage : ça m'a tout gâché quand j'ai vu sa tronche... moi qui espérais voir une grognasse siliconée sortir comme un lapin du chapeau a la fin...

----------


## Pelomar

Moi j'ai peur.

----------


## Therapy2crew

::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  Ils ont retrouver mes hémorroïdes !!!

----------


## FreeliteSC

J'ai trouvé le bonhomme qui est dans mon Winamp !

----------


## Therapy2crew

> J'ai trouvé le bonhomme qui est dans mon Winamp !


Moi c'était plus drôle.  ::rolleyes::

----------

